# I needed an Extra suitcase!!!



## HC1001 (May 27, 2007)

Morning all, Just got back off my hols with many goodies from the states and it looks like Baker did the same thing.....

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=69652

I had an idea of what I was going to bring back before I went but I did go a little mad.....










I had a nice little order from autogeek and had a trip to the Automotive Candystore (Licensed [email protected]@L dealer) located in Stuart, Florida. If anyone wants more info post on the thread or PM me. I also bought a Brinkmann aswell.

Total collection was......

CCS 5 inch DA pads 3 of each, 3 CCS foam apps.
Meg's #80 #82 #83, 2 brushes and 2 bottles of Endurance.
Black WOW, Black again, EZ detail brush, 303 AP, Amazing Rolloff.
P21S 100% Carnauba paste Wax, EN Gummi Pflege and ****pit Premium.
PB White Diamond and Super slick and wax, Duragloss 901 x 2.
3m Finesse It Machine polish, 2 x drying towels.
Z#### Creame, HD cleanse, Leather Cleaner and conditioner.
A few applictors etc.


















































































I was worried about anything being smashed or leak but lucky for me they all arrived back home ok......










I then added the waxes into my Flight case..........










Any questions please ask, Thanks for looking.......:thumb::thumb:


----------



## honda-r (Mar 20, 2007)

Looks nice, good collection there. I like the case, smart, neat


----------



## Silva1 (Sep 16, 2007)

wow, now i cant wait till i go aboard

is that the same case from maplin ?


----------



## Bo2007 (Apr 3, 2007)

details of the place you got it from would be good. is it a while lot cheaper for the ***** stuf?


----------



## Sharpy (Mar 25, 2007)

whats those oval type foam pads? hand applicators? they look well funky


----------



## HC1001 (May 27, 2007)

Silva1 said:


> wow, now i cant wait till i go aboard
> 
> is that the same case from maplin ?


Yes it's the small flight case, I could not find the larger one in my store and this was on special offer....:thumb:



Bo2007 said:


> details of the place you got it from would be good. is it a while lot cheaper for the ***** stuf?


The store which I bought the Z###L stuff from was called the Automotive candystore click http://www.automotivecandystore.com/ the website does not do the shop justice, As for the price the Creame is £50 here and $50 there so nearly HALF PRICE at the mo also the same for the HD Clense £26 here $26 there.



sharpy24 said:


> whats those oval type foam pads? hand applicators? they look well funky


They came with the EZ detail brush, I have not opened them yet!! :thumb:


----------



## Jakedoodles (Jan 16, 2006)

Brave man, putting that up! You do know customs read this website, and they may find out who you are and send you a VAT bill?


----------



## HC1001 (May 27, 2007)

Wonderdetail said:


> Brave man, putting that up! You do know customs read this website, and they may find out who you are and send you a VAT bill?


What!! come on there's not that much there!!......


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

WOW............that is a cracking haul and some cracking products........looks like you had a little more money to spend than me mate............:thumb:

I would have loved to have sourced some of that EN Gummi Pflege!!!

I personally love the P21s wax, wonder why yours has a silver lid and markings and mine has a blue one?


----------



## Chris_4536 (Sep 20, 2006)

Bet you would have got some funny looks if you got searched at customs!!

Good haul mate :thumb:


----------



## Sharpy (Mar 25, 2007)

Im on about the germap app shaped foam things in your pic they look to be the same foam used on the polishing pads above in diff colours


----------



## Sharpy (Mar 25, 2007)

Baker21 said:


> WOW............that is a cracking haul and some cracking products........looks like you had a little more money to spend than me mate............:thumb:
> 
> I would have loved to have sourced some of that EN Gummi Pflege!!!
> 
> I personally love the P21s wax, wonder why yours has a silver lid and markings and mine has a blue one?


because the one with the silver lid is advertised as 100% carnuba


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

sharpy24 said:


> because the one with the silver lid is advertised as 100% carnuba


Learn something new everyday............


----------



## Deanoecosse (Mar 15, 2007)

Wonderdetail said:


> Brave man, putting that up! You do know customs read this website, and they may find out who you are and send you a VAT bill?


Paul, I believe the personal import allowance from the states is £290 (or the equivalent in dollars) so he'll be fine with that haul. Funnily enough, I'm out in Florida myself at this very minute and will be doing exactly the same:thumb: well it would be rude not to. Might have trouble stopping the wax melting mind you, it was over 100 degrees today!


----------



## mattjonescardiff (Dec 12, 2006)

Deanoecosse said:


> Paul, I believe the personal import allowance from the states is £290 (or the equivalent in dollars) so he'll be fine with that haul. Funnily enough, I'm out in Florida myself at this very minute and will be doing exactly the same:thumb: well it would be rude not to. Might have trouble stopping the wax melting mind you, it was over 100 degrees today!


When I went in February it was still £150. Check customs website. I think the £390 figure was discussed and then not taken on. I originally thought it was higher too.


----------



## HC1001 (May 27, 2007)

sharpy24 said:


> Im on about the germap app shaped foam things in your pic they look to be the same foam used on the polishing pads above in diff colours


Sorry they are CCS foam applicator trio pack from Autogeek, 1 for light cut, 1 for polish and 1 for finishing.:thumb:


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

Very nice collection bud :thumb:


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

Deanoecosse said:


> Paul, I believe the personal import allowance from the states is £290 (or the equivalent in dollars) so he'll be fine with that haul. Funnily enough, I'm out in Florida myself at this very minute and will be doing exactly the same:thumb: well it would be rude not to. Might have trouble stopping the wax melting mind you, it was over 100 degrees today!


The higher the allowance the better hey.....................


----------



## Ducky (Mar 19, 2007)

Do you have any issues storing the waxes on their sides?

P.S nice haul there! :thumb:


----------



## HC1001 (May 27, 2007)

Ducky said:


> Do you have any issues storing the waxes on their sides?


None so far, I was quite suprised everything made the journey without a single scratch, I was quite worried about the Creame and the P21S but They turned out fine!!

I did tape up all the bottles and put the 303 and Roll off in plastic bags.

:thumb::thumb:


----------



## Handsome Pete (May 13, 2007)

Is the Brinkman that you bought in the US 115v?.....and therefore need a transformer to work here?


----------



## HC1001 (May 27, 2007)

Handsome Pete said:


> Is the Brinkman that you bought in the US 115v?.....and therefore need a transformer to work here?


Yeah the brinkmann is a US one but I charged it there and now just charge it in the car with no probs at all, $30 bargin!!!


----------



## St3vie G (Jun 29, 2008)

Credit crunch not affecting some of us then. Cracking Haul:thumb:


----------



## 1996a6v6 (Feb 8, 2008)

Wow, what a great collection !


----------



## Simon01 (Jan 14, 2008)

i think ill give you an empty suitcase to go with next time


----------



## HC1001 (May 27, 2007)

St3vie G said:


> Credit crunch not affecting some of us then. Cracking Haul:thumb:


I have a plan you see!! Every bit of cash I get from detailing friends cars goes into my florida fund!!



1996a6v6 said:


> Wow, what a great collection !


Thanks



Wax-It said:


> i think ill give you an empty suitcase to go with next time


I might not be able to help you out simon as I'm getting a corvette convertible :thumb: so luggage will be very tight I might even have to ditch the wife to make room..............:lol::lol:


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

HC1001 said:


> I have a plan you see!! Every bit of cash I get from detailing friends cars goes into my florida fund!!


That's not a bad idea that...........

Got another a haul myself coming over next month as my parents are visiting.........:thumb:


----------



## HC1001 (May 27, 2007)

Baker21 said:


> Got another a haul myself coming over next month as my parents are visiting.........:thumb:


Good on you baker, you need all the products you can at the mo cause it looks like you are very busy detailing Briskoda motors!! Do you ever have a weekend off?!?!? :thumb:


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

HC1001 said:


> Good on you baker, you need all the products you can at the mo cause it looks like you are very busy detailing Briskoda motors!! Do you ever have a weekend off?!?!? :thumb:


:lol:

I only have another 2 to do at the minute.........

Not doing any this weekend mate, heading to this DW meet outside Bicester tomorrow.........:thumb:


----------



## kk1966 (Aug 8, 2007)

Baker21 said:


> :lol:
> 
> I only have another 2 to do at the minute.........
> 
> Not doing any this weekend mate, heading to this DW meet outside Bicester tomorrow.........:thumb:


I was at a peugot dealer the other day and a mechanic asked if i knew of Baker21....you dont arf get around


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

Krystal-Kleen said:


> I was at a peugot dealer the other day and a mechanic asked if i knew of Baker21....you dont arf get around


:lol:

Oh oh...........hope it wasn't a bad thing that he knew me?!?!


----------



## nudda (Oct 28, 2008)

amazing
can I ask what those two brush type things in the right bottom corner of the second picture are ? What theyre called and what theyre supposed to be used for ?

thanks


----------



## Guest (Jan 10, 2009)

Wow! Thats some collection, especially cool that you brought it back yourself! Good move. :thumb:


----------

